# Burnt Amplifier 2011 E90 HELP



## light1 (Feb 17, 2009)

My Amp is burnt, car is out of warranty, price for an amp is 1k my cost (14XX retail), do you recommend rebuilding it? cleaning it out? after market? 

Any help is appreciated, this is the logic 7


----------



## light1 (Feb 17, 2009)

well not sure if it's burnt, water got to it, I am thinking of cleaning it


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

light1 said:


> well not sure if it's burnt, water got to it, I am thinking of cleaning it


Lots of options. Go to any car stereo shop. Still may cost 500-1K dollars for a decent system.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

Options are 

1. Replace it with a 2nd hand known working unit of exactly the same type out of a breaking car.
2. Same as above.

I 'might' be wrong, so forgive me in advance, but the amplifier in the logic 7 setup is 'just' the amplifier and it's 'fed' the audio signal via the MOST bus system in the car. There's no aftermarket replacement amplifiers which connect to the BMW MOST system/protocol, so you 'have' to buy a BMW unit and have it installed in order to have any audio capability. 

If you are lucky, then once dried out the amplifier may work again, if not, there are places I think which can refurbish the oem Logic 7 amplifiers - not sure which places can in the USA though, I've only vaguely heard of a few places here in the UK. 

As I say, if there is a new 'aftermarket' amplifier or indeed interface with RCA outputs which connects to the BMW MOST bus protocol, I've not heard of it so far... perhaps there is something ?

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## light1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dennis you are pretty much right, there's a jbl system, but I sent mine in for repairs, let's see what happens.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Just curious, how is a 2011 already out of warranty?


----------



## nummmy (Jan 1, 2012)

just ran into a unit that appears to interface with the MOST network. go to mobridge dot us


----------

